# Prog * DAYS OF THE WEEK



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

* and psych & popsike & folk

..................

MAJORITY ONE -Friday Man


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

LINCOLN STREET EXIT - Sunny Sunday Dream


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

WOOLY WOOLSTENHOLM (Barclay James Harvest) - Sunday bells


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

The classic of classics:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

PRETTY THINGS - Baron Saturday


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

VASHTI BUNYAN - Rose Hip November


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I keep thinking of SCTV Days of the Week but I see it's been removed from YouTube.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Useless.

All of you.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> Useless.
> 
> All of you.


I posted the bomb and I'm useless?

What? I should have posted Sunday Morning by Procol Harum?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Book of SATURDAY- King Crimson


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

On TUESDAYS, She Used to do Yoga - Peter Hammill


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

APPLETREE THEATER - Saturday morning

TRITONIOUS - sunday waltz


....

not familiar with Procol - Sunday morning. wot lp that off of?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

The Deacon said:


> APPLETREE THEATER - Saturday morning
> 
> TRITONIOUS - sunday waltz
> 
> ...


The prog master is losing his edge? Come on Deacon, keep up.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

SUNDAY All Over the World - SUNDAY All Over the World

Robert Fripp. Toyah Wilcox, Trey Gunn, Paul Beavis


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Black FRIDAY - Steely Dan


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

"Friday Morning's Paper" -Summerhill


----------

